# Miss Romey (Bindi's Sister) in the Snow



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is Miss Romey, Bindi's sister, enjoying the snow at her home in Duluth. She is such a pretty girl


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She's a pin-up Girl! Ms. December, I do believe....
Seriously, she is stunning...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful picture and beautiful girl!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She's a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Is this one of Jane's pictures? haha! I love all of her pictures!! She has some gorgeous goldens that I am in love with! Miss Romey is beautiful!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Definately Ms. December! What a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Miss Romey is absolutely stunning! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

kfayard said:


> Is this one of Jane's pictures? haha! I love all of her pictures!! She has some gorgeous goldens that I am in love with! Miss Romey is beautiful!


Yup, it is one of Jane's pictures! When I die, I want to come back as one of Jane's dogs


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, wowzers! Great picture of a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've said for years that I want to come back as my dog...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Yup, it is one of Jane's pictures! When I die, I want to come back as one of Jane's dogs



Agree! I thought mine were spoiled! I love the one where like 10 of them are just playing in the snow!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

kfayard said:


> Agree! I thought mine were spoiled! I love the one where like 10 of them are just playing in the snow!


I love the ones where the Goldens and the Havanese are playing in the woods on the property they own


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just gorgeous... And the coat!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Just gorgeous... And the coat!!!


I know-she is definitely the glamour girl of the two. Of course, long, dark, cold winters help with the coat


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What a pretty girl, Linda!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, she's gorgeous Linda! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Romey is stunning!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I swear some of them just *know* how to strike a pose! She sure is a beauty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have to agree, Miss Romey is stunning........ Beautiful picture.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, beautiful picture (and dog)! It really does look like she is posing for the camera. She looks like she is enjoying the snow too.


----------

